#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Extreme Schmerzen in der Leiste nach Hüft-ASK ! >

## david1408

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mich heute zum ersten Mal auf diesem Forum angemeldet und erhoffe mir natürlich den ein oder anderen Ratschlag, der mir helfen könnte. 
Zu meiner Person und meiner Leidensgeschichte:
Ich bin nun 22 Jahre alt - alles hat angefangen als ich ca. 15 Jahre alt war. 
Eines Tages hatte ich einen stechenden Schmerz in der Leistengegend beim einfachem Gehen verspürt (einseitig, rechts) dachte mir erstmal nichts dabei . Die Schmerzen wurden dann über die Monate und Jahre immer stärker, bis ich mich habe medizinisch untersuchen lassen. Mit 17 Jahren gab es dann bereits das erste mal die Diagnose Hüft-Impingement rechte Seite, aber man wollte mich in diesem Alter noch nicht operieren.  
weil ich es irgendwann nicht mehr ausgehalten habe, entschloss ich mich 2020 dazu, eine Hüftarthroskopie durchführen zu lassen. Die Operation an sich ist gut verlaufen, keine Komplikationen festzustellen. Die Schmerzen ließen allerdings nicht nach bzw haben sich seit der Operation teilweise verändert. So habe ich seitdem wenige bis keine Schmerzen beim sitzen und eingeengter Beinfreiheit. Stattdessen habe ich seitdem unfassbares starke Schmerzen in der Leistengegend, und zwar bei jedem einzelnen Schritt.  
Monate nach meiner ersten Operation wurde dann bei der Nachuntersuchung eine heterotope Ossifikation festgestellt und man vermutete das sei der Grund für die andauernden Schmerzen..
Also habe ich einer zweiten OP zugestimmt (Mai 2021) > Ergebnis : keinerlei Verbesserung der Beschwerden!! 
Ich bin langsam echt am verzweifeln und weiß nicht mehr welchen Ansatz ich noch verfolgen soll. Ich habe schon unzählige MRT machen lassen sowie CT. Alle Ärzte, insbesondere mein Operateur, wissen mir kaum zu helfen und haben auch nur grobe Vermutungen. Jetzt wurde mir schon Cortison in Tablettenform verschrieben, das soll gegen meine Entzündung im Gelenk (die Entzündung ist die einzige Diagnose/Erkenntnis für meine postoperativen Schmerzen) helfen. Hat bisher auch keinerlei Wirkung gezeigt. 
Ich würde mich riesig über einen Austausch freuen und vielleicht gibt es ja tatsächlich jemanden mit einer ähnlichen Geschichte. 
Mein aktueller Zustand ist so schlecht, dass ich wie gesagt bei jedem Schritt starke Schmerzen verspüre. Rotation der Hüfte tut auch sehr stark weh. An Sport (außer gelenkschonende Sportarten wie Schwimmen oder Fahrradfahrern) ist gar nicht zu denken. 
ich bedanke mich vorab für eure Hilfe. 
Lg

----------


## josie

Hallo David!
Als 1. sollte eine Person in deinem Alter keine solche Schmerzen haben. Zu den Op's kann ich nichts sagen und du hast auch nichts geschrieben, bei welchem Facharzt Du warst, ich vermute beim Orthopäden, war es eine kleine, oder eine große Klinik?
Weitere Bildgebenung nutzt ersmal nichts, weil die Schmerzen werden nicht besser, wenn keine oder nur eine vage Diagnose gestellt wird.
Ich würde dir raten, mit einen ganzen Befunden, an eine große Klinik zu gehen um dich dort untersuchen zu lassen. Alternativ oder parallel solltest Du über einen Termin bei einem Schmerzmedizinger nachdenken. 
Bei Cortison kommt es darauf an, wie stark die Entzündung ist und wie hoch dosiert das Cortison gegeben wird. Außerdem ist die Frage, woher die Entzündung im Gelenk kommt, ist es Folge von der OP oder ist eine Entzündung im Rahmen einer rheum. Erkrankung.
Mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht dazu sagen

----------

